# Egg pipping question



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

*Egg pipping (UPDATE: egg hatched!)*

My dove egg started to pip around 4am today. It is now 1pm (so 9 hours later). So far there is just raised “line” going about 1/5 the way around the top of the egg (at a 45 degree angle if you were to draw a strait line from one end of the egg to the other). There are two spots near one end of the raised line where it looks like the chick really worked on it as if to break through but didn’t. There hasn’t been any visible progress made since about 7 or 8am. At what point should I be concerned that the chick hasn’t broken through the shell yet? There may be nothing to worry about but I can't help but be a "paranoid mom" right now.

UPDATE: It's now about 4:30pm. The chick has gone back to working on one of the two raised bumps and has pushed it up some more. Hasn't broken through the inner membrane yet. Should it be taking 12 hours just to get this far? I put my finger to the egg briefly and I can definitely feel him moving around in there. Feeling slightly better about the whole thing now. I'm hoping he hatches soon because last night I couldn't sleep at all!

Fertilization started around the 8th, so today is (about) day 15 for him.

UPDATE: It's now 9:44pm. I can hear movement in the egg if I listen carefully enough (scratching, a rare peep) but I can't see that any further progress has been made.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

please leave the egg alone, interfearing can cause delays.. the parents need to be sitting on the egg/hatchling to keep him warm. so get out of the way and at some point you may beable to catch them feeding him. is there another egg? they usually lay two.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh, this was a dove egg I was incubating (mother laid egg after being brought in by coworker with damaged wing). I have been leaving the egg alone for the most part since I started lockdown on Monday night, just checking in through the window on the bator and opening occasionally to add water and keep the humidity up. I got up this morning at 7 and there was still no new activity. Got up again again at 9 just in time to see baby pushing himself from the remains of his egg! Yay!! I was soooo nervous, I am glad the worst is over now, I think (mentally worst anyway!). The inside of the shell is free of blood. and baby seems active enough (right he's trying to crawl laps around the dish his egg was in). Gotta go get the brooder set up now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Seijun said:


> Oh, this was a dove egg I was incubating (mother laid egg after being brought in by coworker with damaged wing). I have been leaving the egg alone for the most part since I started lockdown on Monday night, just checking in through the window on the bator and opening occasionally to add water and keep the humidity up. I got up this morning at 7 and there was still no new activity. Got up again again at 9 just in time to see baby pushing himself from the remains of his egg! Yay!! I was soooo nervous, I am glad the worst is over now, I think (mentally worst anyway!). The inside of the shell is free of blood. and baby seems active enough (right he's trying to crawl laps around the dish his egg was in). Gotta go get the brooder set up now.


oh Im sorry, please forgive. good luck with the wee one!


----------

